# 2002 Trailblazer Fuel Pump



## Jay Nance (Jun 21, 2010)

Help!! I helped a friend of mine replace a fuel pump on a 2002 trailblazer. The pump was refurbished and after about 7 months (1 month after the warranty ran out), the vehicle broke down and had to be towed. The gentleman doing the towing apparently had a tester of some type and said that the fuel pump was gone. We would like to make sure before we go through the expense and the trouble of replacing it again. I hear these vehicles have a history of fuel pumps going bad. I have also noticed forums mentioning the fuel pump relay. Could this be the problem?? Should we look at anything else before we purchase and replace the pump. Thanks


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

yes lets start but checking the fuse's


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fuel pump relay and horn relay are the same thing, first switch them, if the horn blows, its not the relay swap them back and check the connectors to see if they are connected, also check the fuse, if everything else is good check the voltage in the wires going to the fuel pump, if you have voltage, replace the pump.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Jay Nance said:


> Help!! I helped a friend of mine replace a fuel pump on a 2002 trailblazer. The pump was refurbished and after about 7 months (1 month after the warranty ran out), the vehicle broke down and had to be towed. The gentleman doing the towing apparently had a tester of some type and said that the fuel pump was gone. We would like to make sure before we go through the expense and the trouble of replacing it again. I hear these vehicles have a history of fuel pumps going bad. I have also noticed forums mentioning the fuel pump relay. Could this be the problem?? Should we look at anything else before we purchase and replace the pump. Thanks


 You can wrap on the tank with a rubber mallet if it starts up and runs then you know its a bad unit.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Sadly GM fuel pumps are notorious for failure after replacement.

it is very important to buy a quality replacement pump.
It is more expensive but worth the cost.

Also as a rule try not to run with less than a half tank of fuel if possible.
It is the fuel in the tank that provides the cooling for the pump, and heat is the biggest cause of failure in the plastic parts that are the pump.

A fun easy thing to do if you replace the pump is to bend the float arm up slightly so that you will always have just a bit more fuel than is indicated.
Good for the pump and could save some time on the shoe leather at some point as well.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

pat mcgroin said:


> Sadly GM fuel pumps are notorious for failure after replacement.
> 
> it is very important to buy a quality replacement pump.
> It is more expensive but worth the cost.
> ...


Yep, I used a GM fuel pump once.......only once....since then I have always used after market electric fuel pumps.


----------

